# Can you tell me about anovulatory cycles?



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I lent TCoYF to a friend of mine who is entirely confused because her cycles go on for months with no temperature spike and a bunch of ewcm from time to time as though she's gearing up to O, but AF never comes when she expects it to.

With this said, she got herself just a regular kid's thermometre, and focusing on the 98 part, not the decimals that follow.

She IS menstruating, just every 3-4 mos. Do you think she'd O a couple weeks before menstruating still or no?

She's been to her family Dr. and he just says it's all normal or tries to solve things by putting her on BC (which she's declined since she was 18). If she were to approach him again, what questions should she ask specifically to get results.

She's not interested in kids right now, but I think she'd like the option down the line, and takes a million tests through her cycles because she's never sure what's going on and likes her alcohol.


----------



## sbilady (Jun 21, 2007)

If I were her, I'd get another doctor. It's obvious that there is some underlying health condition. According to the book, it is likely that there may be some anovulatory bleeding going on, but there's no way to tell for sure. Maybe she should consider trying lunaception and see if that helps any.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

you just gave my life story!

I can't tell you what her issues are but I can tell you what mine are. I have PCOS and an insulin resistance problem. Diet and exercise helped WORLDS! If you are overweight you can carry excess estrogen in your fat cells that throw all your hormones off whack.

In long anovulatory cycles your lining will eventually reach "critical mass" and start to come off looking like AF. It's not really. She needs to talk to a DR. Her best bet may be BCPs because she may be making cysts on her ovaries from ever time she gears up to O and doesn't. Once she's ready for chillins' there are medical treatments but the DR will tell her to reach a normal weight first probably. (metformin a diabetes drug can help this) HTH if you would like you can PM me. There are a couple of PCOS cysters on the board too who can help you, I think some of them are even taking the medical route.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

She's not overweight, but I know she has been making her own soy milk (I botched my thyroid with soy so I've talked to her about it, but I don't know if it's something she still does or not). Soy can mess with estrogen and hormones, but she says her cycles have always been like this even before the soy business.

What's lunaception and PCOS?

Thanks for the info ladies!


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

lunaception has to do with the amount of light you get while you sleep. It is said that if you let your body be exposed to the natural cycle of the moon (full, new etc.) that you will sync up with it.

PCOS is polycystic ovarian syndrome. Its a very large, and mostly unknown syndrome that leads to obesity, cysts on your overies, excess hair, skin tags, dark skin patches etc. My middle sister may have a mild form of it because she is like your friend, she only has a cycle once every 3-4 mo. and she is thin too. I was Obese and losing weight has cleared the symptoms up, it never goes away it's like diabetes.

I hear you on the soy milk thing, I tried taking soy isoflavones early this cycle, because I hear that they can help O like clomid does. Well, I'm never doing that again, I spotted and I still haven't Oed it's CD15 which is 'early' in my cycle for me. I think the evidence on soy products in inconclusive. You should never have TOO MUCH of anything so I would say as long as she isn't drinking like, a gallon a day, she should be ok.


----------

